# Who is replacing FDD as mod



## mygirls (Aug 11, 2011)

im up for the job if the spot needs to be filled..i don't know how to spell or grow, LOL but i do play well with others..


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 11, 2011)

We will be adding new Forum Mods, the announcement will be made soon.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 11, 2011)

kevin murphy for prez thats my boy


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 11, 2011)

**Flashes $100 Bill** keep me in mind..


rollitup said:


> We will be adding new Forum Mods, the announcement will be made soon.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 11, 2011)

i feel that you will abuse the power IMO.




RawBudzski said:


> **Flashes $100 Bill** keep me in mind..


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 11, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> **Flashes $100 Bill** keep me in mind..


*pockets $100* who the hell are you???


----------



## don2009 (Aug 11, 2011)

lets all vote for whom


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 11, 2011)

Botch, you better be connected to the inner workings of RIU.. seeing as you took my payment.. I will be a Strict but Fair Mod.. thank you all for making this possible.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2011)

im ready rolli..........


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 11, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Botch, you better be connected to the inner workings of RIU.. seeing as you took my payment.. I will be a Strict but Fair Mod.. thank you all for making this possible.


...i wish....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 11, 2011)

the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. we could end up with much worse. mods shouldn't have to do all the dirty work. police yourself and the others when they are screwing up. easier said than done, but is a positive helpful suggestion.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2011)

i always liked faded.... just gotta ubderstand the man


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i always liked faded.... just gotta ubderstand the man


I never had a problem with him. I also understood he had a job to do. If people are pissed at you, you are probably doing a good job. Some people will never respect authority.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sad to see FDD2 not as a mod. Oh well. I'll try to run for the mod position.


----------



## doser (Aug 13, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> **Flashes $100 Bill** keep me in mind..


Now we're talkin!!

Budski for Lord over the Ganja Empire" lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

FDD is a dear friend of mine and it saddens me that I will be replacing him. I will never be as knowledgeable as him. & shall continue being his friend. <3 *Smiles at FDD*


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 13, 2011)

So are we gonna get to vote for the new mod ?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 13, 2011)

billy4479 said:


> So are we gonna get to vote for the new mod ?


There's no say if there will be a vote or not so its hard to say.


----------



## panhead (Aug 13, 2011)

Fdd has allready been replaced.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

FDD will NEVER BE REPLACED ! in my heart :[


panhead said:


> Fdd has allready been replaced.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 13, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> FDD will NEVER BE REPLACED ! in my heart :[


or through the forum


----------



## mygirls (Aug 14, 2011)

panhead said:


> Fdd has allready been replaced.


by who....


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 16, 2011)

mygirls said:


> by who....


the new mod lol.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 17, 2011)

mygirls said:


> by who....


by me.....*in my mind*


----------

